# Possibility of moving to New Jersey - healthcare question



## Swou (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi all!

First of all, Happy New Year 

I'm new to posting on this forum, although I sometimes browse it looking for information. About me: I'm an American woman living and working in France (not as an expat) for the past 11 years with my French husband and my 23 month old son (who has dual nationality.)

About a week ago, my husband was approached by his company with the possibility of being sent to their office in New Jersey as an expat. I am obviously super excited as I've always wanted to go back home, and it would be an awesome career move for my husband (he'd be promoted to IT Director.) We should know in a few days if things work out (IT Dept needs to talk to HR to see if they have a budget) and then he'll start negotiating the terms I guess.

The thing is, after a year trying to have a baby, it's possible I'm finally pregnant NOW, of all times In France, healthcare is a right and is given to all citizens and residents. Whatever is not covered by that basic healthcare, is covered by personal health insurance that you can pay via your job. So in the end, you pay next to nothing (my son's birth cost me about 200 euros, even though it was a complicated C-Section.) My questions:

How would this work out in the USA?
Is it to be negotiated with my husbands company?
or will healthcare be given automatically to all of us by the company?
Would that healthcare cover prenatal visits as well as the actual birth?

Hope someone can help with this! Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, the health care insurance in the US is a function of what sort of plan your employer offers. There's normally no negotiation involved - the company offers X plan and all employees pay the same toward the premium costs. (A few employers still offer 100% of the premiums - but it's increasingly common now for the employer to split the cost of the policy with the employees. But I believe the split has to be the same for all categories of employees.)

You will have to check with your husband's employer as to precisely what is covered under the maternity clause of the company policy. Normally all "normal" doctor visits involve a co-payment of some sort - anywhere from $5 to $40 or 50 per visit last I knew.

And things are changing over the next couple of years as various provisions of the "Obamacare" legislation come into effect. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Swou (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback Bev. I guess I'm confused because as he'll still be under contract with his French company for the first three years I wondered if the rules were different. Meaning, they'd pay for all healthcare costs as they're the ones that need him over there and it's not fair he'd be out of pocket. After the 3 years are up he has the possibility of obtaining a local contract. 
I guess we'll know more later on.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Swou said:


> Thanks for your feedback Bev. I guess I'm confused because as he'll still be under contract with his French company for the first three years I wondered if the rules were different. Meaning, they'd pay for all healthcare costs as they're the ones that need him over there and it's not fair he'd be out of pocket. After the 3 years are up he has the possibility of obtaining a local contract.
> I guess we'll know more later on.


That's going to make things tricky. There is an option for Americans going to France to stay in their home "social security" system for the first few years they are in France. But the fact that the US "social security" covers only retirement (and only partially, at that) means that transferees still need private health insurance when they come to France.

There may be some sort of reciprocal agreement for French residents moving "temporarily" to the US - but that doesn't really help you as the French sécu only pays according to their schedule of reimbursements for treatment received overseas, and even then, only in cases of emergency. It ultimately falls back on your husband's employer for what kind of health coverage they would offer him while overseas like that. 

The proposed arrangements for health insurance probably need to be the first question he asks his employer before he pursues this transfer to the US. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I know my company offered to pay back the differences between what we would have payed in Belgium (not much, as it has a similar system as France) and what we would have to pay in the US, and that for as long as we were expat (L1a visa). The moment that we would have the Employment Based Green Card, we would have the same coverage as the 'normal' US collegues (a lot less!).


----------



## Swou (Jan 1, 2012)

EVHB said:


> I know my company offered to pay back the differences between what we would have payed in Belgium (not much, as it has a similar system as France) and what we would have to pay in the US, and that for as long as we were expat (L1a visa). The moment that we would have the Employment Based Green Card, we would have the same coverage as the 'normal' US collegues (a lot less!).


Yeah that's what I think too. It's just that my husband put a doubt in my head because he read on some website or another that if the baby was conceived before the contract was signed, those costs are to be paid by us, but if the baby was conceived during the expat mission, the company would pay. Sigh, I never thought these many things needed to be considered !


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Swou said:


> Yeah that's what I think too. It's just that my husband put a doubt in my head because he read on some website or another that if the baby was conceived before the contract was signed, those costs are to be paid by us, but if the baby was conceived during the expat mission, the company would pay. Sigh, I never thought these many things needed to be considered !


When discussing the health benefits to be provided with the new position, your husband needs to reveal that you are pregnant and what this entails with regard what the company scheme will provide for. 

I believe that Group plans will usually take on board a new subscriber regardless of whether they are pregnant or not, but this needs to be confirmed up front before you sign up for the new job. Whether or not the company will pay for ALL expenses (as you seem to be able to get in France) will be negotiable. 

If they are unwilling to pay for everything, then you have the option of turning down the new job.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Swou said:


> Yeah that's what I think too. It's just that my husband put a doubt in my head because he read on some website or another that if the baby was conceived before the contract was signed, those costs are to be paid by us, but if the baby was conceived during the expat mission, the company would pay. Sigh, I never thought these many things needed to be considered !


It's pretty much up to the company how they want to handle things. (And they may actually have a US policy backing up whatever they agree to pay for health care costs.) Some US policies require you to have been covered for a year or so before they'll cover maternity costs.

Having a baby is very expensive in the US. Sounds like your husband needs to have a serious talk with his employer about just exactly what's included in this offer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

It is impossible to answer your question regarding health-care as it is up to your husband's employer what they will pay for. There is not a "one size fits all" health insurance as there are hundreds of different options. Many employers offer the choice of several different health plans for their employees and the employee is free to choose the one that suits them.

Your husband needs to discuss with his employer what additional costs they will pay for as a result of your moving. This includes all additional costs, not just your health-care. For example, will they provide a car, etc. I have been in the same position when my employer moved myself and my family from the US to another country. Basically my employer paid for all my additional expenses such as private school for my kids, any health-care costs, visas, passports, per diem to cover miscellaneous expenses, etc. plus a very substantial increase in salary. Your husband's situation is similar as I was promoted to Manager of their computer services in that country. 

As IT Director, your husband should be able to negotiate a very nice package that covers all of your costs plus a substantial raise. Basically the rule of thumb is that any costs associated with making the move such as your pregnancy, etc. should be covered by your employer 100%.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Swou said:


> Yeah that's what I think too. It's just that my husband put a doubt in my head because he read on some website or another that if the baby was conceived before the contract was signed, those costs are to be paid by us, but if the baby was conceived during the expat mission, the company would pay. Sigh, I never thought these many things needed to be considered !


There is no standard policy. It depends on your husband's policy and that is something he should be able to negotiate.


----------



## Swou (Jan 1, 2012)

JohnSoCal said:


> It is impossible to answer your question regarding health-care as it is up to your husband's employer what they will pay for. There is not a "one size fits all" health insurance as there are hundreds of different options. Many employers offer the choice of several different health plans for their employees and the employee is free to choose the one that suits them.
> 
> Your husband needs to discuss with his employer what additional costs they will pay for as a result of your moving. This includes all additional costs, not just your health-care. For example, will they provide a car, etc. I have been in the same position when my employer moved myself and my family from the US to another country. Basically my employer paid for all my additional expenses such as private school for my kids, any health-care costs, visas, passports, per diem to cover miscellaneous expenses, etc. plus a very substantial increase in salary. Your husband's situation is similar as I was promoted to Manager of their computer services in that country.
> 
> As IT Director, your husband should be able to negotiate a very nice package that covers all of your costs plus a substantial raise. Basically the rule of thumb is that any costs associated with making the move such as your pregnancy, etc. should be covered by your employer 100%.



Yes I guess he has some margin of negotiation seeing as THEY want him over there to help implement some project, AND he'd be promoted. I'm wondering if it's not best to seek the help of a specialized lawyer, just to see with us that we have all the basics and even the nice-to-haves covered. (Not to interact with the employer, I definitely don't want them to take it the wrong way!) Does such a lawyer exist? I'm afraid we're going to overlook something and then be out of pocket.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is this the first time this company transfers someone to the US? If not, most of the time will will already have a policy with all the details (what is covered and what not, what is a lumps sum, what not, etc.)
Years ago it could be very nice to move abroad for your employer (lots and lots of extra's, don't have to pay for housing, once a year back to your home country in business class, ...), but since the recession a lot of companies are less generous (I had the policy from 2005 and compared it to the one from 2008 and 2010, and every year it became less!).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure that a lawyer will do much for you (other than expect rather lavish payment). There is no legal aspect in the US to provision of health care services. (Not yet anyhow.) Employers are free to offer health insurance or not.

Before you go "lawyering up" you should first simply ask your husband's employer what the arrangements will be where health insurance is concerned. It's a huge issue in the US and a very logical and normal question to ask for someone being transferred to the US. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Swou (Jan 1, 2012)

The company is actually a huge company that builds military planes and business jets. I know that they've transferred other people to the US before, and so you're right, they surely have some sort of policy in place already.
From the little I know, they will pay for housing for the 3 years we are there as expats, give us a car, plus another car for the spouse. That's all I actually know because as he isn't in the negotiating phase yet (and I say this because my husband is being promoted to a new position on top of being sent as an expat, so I guess he has a right to negotiate a raise in salary?), they haven't given any other details other than what a colleague told him. So yeah, not much to go on for the moment! 
My idea of getting a lawyer, was to make sure we understand all the Tax questions, etc as well. But maybe we should just keep researching ourselves, and then see what HR says about everything.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Swou said:


> The company is actually a huge company that builds military planes and business jets. I know that they've transferred other people to the US before, and so you're right, they surely have some sort of policy in place already.
> From the little I know, they will pay for housing for the 3 years we are there as expats, give us a car, plus another car for the spouse. That's all I actually know because as he isn't in the negotiating phase yet (and I say this because my husband is being promoted to a new position on top of being sent as an expat, so I guess he has a right to negotiate a raise in salary?), they haven't given any other details other than what a colleague told him. So yeah, not much to go on for the moment!
> My idea of getting a lawyer, was to make sure we understand all the Tax questions, etc as well. But maybe we should just keep researching ourselves, and then see what HR says about everything.


Corporate HR will take care of your tax questions.
Expat contracts and salary ranges are in place and pretty much set. No matter how he negotiates - it will stay within given perimeters. The colleague can do more harm then good:>(


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If they pay full for your housing and 2 cars, that is a lot! And I am sure they will pay to send your belongings as well, as a certain amount 'hardship' or something. Sometimes they will also give you a lump sum to buy electric appliances, and to decorate the house (at our company, those two were about $7,500 net).
Indeed, HR will take care of your taxes. And I am sure they will have a decent arrangement for medical coverage, although most of the times, pregnancy is an 'pre existing condition'. Some companies will cover pregnancy after 3 months, some after 6 months!


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Swou said:


> Yes I guess he has some margin of negotiation seeing as THEY want him over there to help implement some project, AND he'd be promoted. I'm wondering if it's not best to seek the help of a specialized lawyer, just to see with us that we have all the basics and even the nice-to-haves covered. (Not to interact with the employer, I definitely don't want them to take it the wrong way!) Does such a lawyer exist? I'm afraid we're going to overlook something and then be out of pocket.


I don't think you need a lawyer. Why would his employer take it the wrong way? This is just standard operating procedure to negotiate a package. Usually the employer will offer a package to cover all the extra expenses and then you negotiate from there.

There are several web sites that offer tons of information on making moves of this type.

There was another thread on this forum where his employer was sending him to the US. They paid him an additional amount per month to cover extra expenses. I believe it was around $4,500 /month for expenses plus his salary.

The important thing is don't be intimidated by the process. Employers don't expect you to lose any money. It is also important that your husband knows what the salary level for an IT Director is in the location you would be moving to. I have seen many cases where employees from other countries were offered substantial raises over their current salary only to discover that it was much lower than the normal salary in that area for the position.


----------

